# Epoxy Head Teasers



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

Just thought I would post a few pictures of some of my recent work. I just started using epoxy for the heads on teasers and I really like it. Makes a sharp looking Teaser.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Very nice; I keep looking at my tying equipment but just can't seem to find the time.


----------

